# Need help with Chromium and VLC



## Icycirno6 (May 31, 2016)

I just installed FreeBSD 10.3 with the MATE desktop a few days ago. I installed Chromium and VLC from FreshPorts, but when I click the launchers, they won't start.


----------



## pkubaj (May 31, 2016)

What happens when you run it from terminal emulator?


----------



## Icycirno6 (May 31, 2016)

It dosen't even start when I run it in the terminal.


pkubaj said:


> What happens when you run it from terminal emulator?


----------



## protocelt (Jun 1, 2016)

Icycirno6 said:


> I just installed FreeBSD 10.3 with the MATE desktop a few days ago. *I installed Chromium and VLC from FreshPorts*, but when I click the launchers, they won't start.


 Did you mean to say you installed the applications from ports(7)?


----------

